# Restored Shelby



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 5, 2018)

Might be high on the price but looks like a really nice bike..







 https://mansfield.craigslist.org/bik/d/1952-shelby-airflow-deluxe/6449101786.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

About 3x retail. I sold a nice, original Model 52A about six years ago for $700. V/r Shawn


----------

